# Help i saved two pigeon eggs



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

i heard the 2 boys next door saying that they would smash these pigeon eggs but i asked them if i payed them 5o cents would they give them to me and they did but i don't no wat to do now i have them wrapped in material on top of a hot water bottle will this work or any other suggestions


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

and the do have veins running in them and there are small embryos that can be seen as well i am keeping them warm


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

also when they hatch i no you use a syringe to feed them but what, how much and how often must i feed them i heard when they hatch you use natural yogurt is this right i have quails and i have baby chick crumble stuff if i soaked this would it work as food


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello there and welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for your care & concern for these pigeons eggs.

It is very hard to hatch pigeons eggs and rear babies from birth, many have tried and many have failed. We all mean well, but it is usually a no win situation for novices and even those of us that have knowledge in rearing hatchlings. They don't usually survive unless they have two days of the "special pigeon milk"and warmth and care of the pigeon parents.

Is it possible to return the eggs to the nest? The mommy and daddy pigeons know how to keep the eggs at the right temp. and right quality air, and they have a special "pigeon milk" that is very hard to duplicate.


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

i don't no where the nest is and i am guessing the people next door have gotten rid of it but i am willing to try and take care of them i just need to no what to feed them wehn they hatch i have a friend who is also willing to help me


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Bella Belle,

you will need to improvise an icubator in order to keep the eggs alive. As Treesa mentioned, it is very hard to do and even harder to raise the hatchlings. Can you give us your location, maybe we have members nearby who have pigeons sitting on dummy eggs.

For now, the eggs need to be kept at 100 F and a humidity around 55%.
You will need a box lined with a towel, a lamp and a termometer to check on the temperature. For humidity you can place a small bowl of water in the box.
Also the eggs need fresh air, so if you cover them let them ventilate and cool every day for a little.
You will need to turn the eggs 1/4 each time, three times a day. Do not turn them if you think they will hatch very soon.

Thank you for saving the eggs.

Reti


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

um i live in Australia in Brisbane and i don't no what 100F is in degrees but they r warm and i have holes on the top of the box for air and i looked at the embryo with a torch and i think they could be between 3 to 5 days old


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you think they are 3-5 days old, then you have another 13 days to go at least.
100F is around 38C. Make sure they have enough humidity too and once a day open the box for about a minute to ventilate.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi bella_belle,

Here is the link for "Incubation"

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4968


Here is a link to the "Mac Milk" formula, the only one that comes closest to pigeon milk. I'm posting it now so you can gather up all ingredients and enough time to learn everything.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedingrecipesinfo.htm


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

thank you so much


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

that link for mac milk won't work it keeps saying cannot find server is there any other web sites that have the same infomation in them


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

don't worry i got it to work


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

well i look at the website and in the recipe for Mac milk it says you need Pancrezyme but to get that you need a prescription do i have to use Pancrezyme or is there anything else i could use


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

i know i am asking alot of questions but i want the best chances of the eggs hatching and the pigeons surviving so i ask how many times a day do i feed it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pancrezyme can be purchased from a vet clinic.

Please go to the daily forum and look under RESOURCES for feeding youngsters. There you will find various methods and amounts to feed youngsters of different ages.

Here is another site with info on feeding babies:

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/pigeonresource.html


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

what does it mean when the top of the egg has gone like clearer and lighter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are candle-ing the egg?


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

what does candeling mean ???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bella_belle said:


> what does candeling mean ???


Are you checking the egg with flashlight, or other means of light to see the growth inside?


----------



## bella_belle (Sep 24, 2005)

yes i am doing that cause i needed to see how old it was and if it was fertile


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*" Girls vs Boys*

Hey bella_ belle I hope you've enjoyed the messages I've sent you. Anyway I've heard of one way, you can change the gender of an unborn pigeon. 

if you want 2 females have the heat temperature lower

if you want 2 males you have it slightly higher.

or you can do it the old fashion way... except whatever comes. by the time the eggs reach 5 days old that's when the gender changes to ether male or female.

but tipically if one egg is lighter then the other it's ether a dud or it was laid a day later then the first one.

I hope this helps.


----------

